# CA vs. SR vs. RB



## SuperSilvia (Dec 24, 2003)

I am planning to do a swap in the coming months on my '89 S13. I'd like to be in the 11's eventually. Which engine would be the most economical to get me there. When I say economical I mean cost of engine+install+mods. I had planned on putting in the RB25 but they aren't cheap around here and the cost of the install will be high. I could go with the SR20(S13) or even the CA18. What would you choose?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

getting into the 11's won't be cheap dude, sorry. =/


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

economical and 11's dont go in the same sentence. 
Ive seen a few 11 second SR's and a few 11 second RB's but not many 11 second CA's. Noone uses them here.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

people use them here http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=126  also search the E/CA Series section here http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Your chances of getting a good condition import CA are slim. If you are rebuilding it thats a different story.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RB or CA.......RB's are everywhere here.... :cheers:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

11's, i'do with the RB cause it'll get you there first, and probably would be cheaper in the long run, or get an SR with a Garrett disco potato turbo (GT28RS) and boost the hell out of it with a completly stripped car and slicks, and you might get there, at least mid 12's.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

and a jatco (nissan) Automatic gearbox with a 3000rpm histall.......Most people think they can drag faster with a manual....ha! shame on them


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Big block chevy stroker motor with 300hp shot of nitrous and Muncie M22 4-speed with a Ford 9-inch rearend. Have fun fabricaten' :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> RB or CA.......RB's are everywhere here.... :cheers:


i hate u guys..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i hate u guys..


Don't worry, you'll see one soon enough


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

i am doing a rb26 swap, and you can get into the 11s pretty easy with this swap


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

it will only get you into the 15's at best! RB26DETT = slow!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i am raffeling off a rb25det motor you should try your luck there first.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> it will only get you into the 15's at best! RB26DETT = slow!



Yeah no kidding, I woop up on them all day long in my GA16DE. Aint nothing more powerful than my N/A GA!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> Yeah no kidding, I woop up on them all day long in my GA16DE. Aint nothing more powerful than my N/A GA!


 where can i get a GA!?!?!?!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> where can i get a GA!?!?!?!


i'll sell you one, wont be cheap tho. i'd say around 23 to 2400bucks. ECU, harness, and tranny will be another grand or so. cash only please :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fuck, I'd have to work a 2nd job just to own the power of the GA


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that price is too high for me i guess i'll have to stick with a CA18DET *sigh*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> that price is too high for me i guess i'll have to stick with a CA18DET *sigh*


like you can even afford that


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

chump change...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> chump change...


suuuuure....then why dont you have one? and why did you complain that you couldnt afford an amp or something like that not to long ago? huh? i'm waiting...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> suuuuure....then why dont you have one? and why did you complain that you couldnt afford an amp or something like that not to long ago? huh? i'm waiting...












do wut now? :loser: its not i couldn't afford it, its i was looking for the right one  i'm also not into making my car go fast as you can see. i live by the motto "there is always someone faster" so wuts the point? 

i'm living the luxury life ... speed kills


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm living the luxury life ... speed kills


Live fast, Kill slow....


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

projectsr said:


> Live fast, Kill slow....




How about we try not and kill me(slow). :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how about we don't kill eachother at all?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how about we don't kill eachother at all?


besides the nubs :thumbdwn: jk


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

cause its 187 to an undercover cop </snoop>


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm living the luxury life ... speed kills


then why dont you bust out that tricycle we all know you have? if speed kills, you'll live forever with that thing! :cheers:


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> How about we try not and kill me(slow). :thumbup:


k. :waving:


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> how about we don't kill eachother at all?


werd. I'd kill them (o)(o) in the avatar though. :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

how bout I kill all of you? :cheers:


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Violence is not the answer to yo problems mang. Neither is 'opium' :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> then why dont you bust out that tricycle we all know you have? if speed kills, you'll live forever with that thing! :cheers:


 riding around in a tri-cycle i would probably die faster... i kno some crazy driver like you would run into me killin gme instantly. thats why i play my music loud, so u punks can stay away! STAY AWAY FROM THE RAP!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

projectsr said:


> Violence is not the answer to yo problems mang. Neither is 'opium' :loser:




I think violence is the answer when it comes to some peeps. And leave my boob's alone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i'll sell you one, wont be cheap tho. i'd say around 23 to 2400bucks. ECU, harness, and tranny will be another grand or so. cash only please :thumbup:


If you realy think a ga 16 is powerfull and want one Ill be swapin out mine from my b-14 in a couple months so Ill have an extra ga16de 
but I may put that into a 200sx for my sis tho I dunno yet


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

studeringaaron said:


> If you realy think a ga 16 is powerfull and want one Ill be swapin out mine from my b-14 in a couple months so Ill have an extra ga16de
> but I may put that into a 200sx for my sis tho I dunno yet


come on now. you didnt really think we were serious about all that did you? you have problems if you did.




drift240sxdrag said:


> riding around in a tri-cycle i would probably die faster... i kno some crazy driver like you would run into me killin gme instantly. thats why i play my music loud, so u punks can stay away! STAY AWAY FROM THE RAP!


reguardless of what you think, i'm not a crazy asshole that goes around hitting people on tricycles. i hit little old ladies crossing the street


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats the life


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> thats the life


obscene but work safe image - potentially insulting


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

dawg... that pic is just wrong... sorry, but i have to edit that...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

What? It's just baby back ribs?!?!

s'all good though. :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> If you realy think a ga 16 is powerfull and want one Ill be swapin out mine from my b-14 in a couple months so Ill have an extra ga16de
> but I may put that into a 200sx for my sis tho I dunno yet


 hahahah we were just messin around dude, we all kno the KA24 is more powerful 



> reguardless of what you think, i'm not a crazy asshole that goes around hitting people on tricycles. i hit little old ladies crossing the street


i feel much safer now...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> What? It's just baby back ribs?!?!
> 
> s'all good though. :cheers: :fluffy:


 oops... sorry, lack of sleep = lack of brain power...

i'm draggin on fumes today... ugh


----------

